# Ibo worlds



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

I will be there

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Just sent my registration in Monday.


----------



## stark815 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Soon as Bryan marcum is gone I will start shoot IBO again


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll be there.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Let the haters hate , I will be there having a good time as I have every other time.


----------



## mastermind (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll be going!


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm heading there Tuesday, have a condo till Sunday.


----------



## xlr8ed2 (Jan 16, 2011)

We have 4 going


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Unfortunately not this year. Shoulder & neck issues. I wish everyone the best of shooting. Hopefully next year will be good for me.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Our circuit championship is on the same weekend. Guess I'll have to wait till next year.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Will be there. Nice thing about worlds is we have times to go out and it seems rather organized. Always have a good time at worlds.


----------



## Crayton8700 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll be there...first time going.

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## unks24 (Jul 6, 2012)

See you there Dustin


----------



## unks24 (Jul 6, 2012)

rockyw said:


> Just sent my registration in Monday.


See you there Wayne


----------



## unks24 (Jul 6, 2012)

I will be there Tuesday to Sunday a lot of Defense course shooting!!!


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Good Luck to DustinC and Unks24!!!! Tear 'em up and have fun....


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Is it shot on Friday and Saturday? And if you make the shootdown its on Sunday?


----------



## grandd7 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes and yes


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

draw29 said:


> Will be there. Nice thing about worlds is we have times to go out and it seems rather organized. Always have a good time at worlds.


Good luck Gary, enjoy the weekend.. We are sticking to our plan of PFATA field championship that weekend. 1 IBO was about all I could stomach for the year!!


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Good luck Gary, enjoy the weekend.. We are sticking to our plan of PFATA field championship that weekend. 1 IBO was about all I could stomach for the year!!


LOL... IBO Worlds was one of the first shoots I penciled in for this year..... got the eraser out after the 3rd Leg. Kinda thinking about PFATA that weekend myself now.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Well be their early Thur.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

hdrat said:


> Well be their early Thur.


...and Good Luck to you also Rat!!!!!!


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

We will also be doing the Tuesday through Sunday If they kept the defense ranges the same as last time we go out the back door and we are on them.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Went last year. Not this year.


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

woodsman78 said:


> We will also be doing the Tuesday through Sunday If they kept the defense ranges the same as last time we go out the back door and we are on them.



See ya Wednesday morning Clyde.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Looking forward to it Joe always a great time when Bandit is in the house!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

what where the numbers last year ????


----------



## Crayton8700 (Dec 30, 2014)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> what where the numbers last year ????


I think around 1400 last year.

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## unks24 (Jul 6, 2012)

ahcnc said:


> Good Luck to DustinC and Unks24!!!! Tear 'em up and have fun....


Thank you Scotty we are going to miss you out there!!!


----------



## V3505 (Jan 31, 2013)

The Worlds were a mess both years at Seven Springs.... rain, rain, and RAIN! Some things are uncontrollable (like Lancaster this year). Let's all have a good time and enjoy our sport. Each year I go with a great group of either family of friends, so we are really looking forward to it.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> The Worlds were a mess both years at Seven Springs....


It was dry and pretty hot last year, I don't think it rained a drop. It was a great week


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

I plan on being there to shoot.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> Soon as Bryan marcum is gone I will start shoot IBO again


That's funny right there😂😂


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Does anyone know when they will be posting shoot times for worlds???


----------



## Crayton8700 (Dec 30, 2014)

woodsman78 said:


> Does anyone know when they will be posting shoot times for worlds???


Next week sometime I do believe.

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

woodsman78 said:


> Does anyone know when they will be posting shoot times for worlds???


This very same question was asked on the IBO's face book page yesterday. I have copied and pasted the question and their reply below.

Who is in charge here...11 days since mail in deadline, 11 days untill event. No times posted anywhere nor a hint as to when they will be...

Like · Reply · Yesterday at 8:28am


..



International Bowhunting Organization







International Bowhunting Organization Shoot times will be posted the week of the shoot on the IBO website.

Like · Reply · 22 hours ago

Their reply was "the week of the shoot". So to me that means sometime after Sunday 8/7. If they show up earlier I guess that will be a bonus.
IBO members have asked the same question on the IBO's website forum and have gone "unanswered".
I, like everyone else would like to know my shoot times and whom I'm shooting with.
Last year they posted deadline makers, then updated it with late commers.

Maybe we should all bombard Jake Frieri at [email protected] with nasty grams as he is the IBO Project Manager.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

robinofthehood said:


> This very same question was asked on the IBO's face book page yesterday. I have copied and pasted the question and their reply below.
> 
> Who is in charge here...11 days since mail in deadline, 11 days untill event. No times posted anywhere nor a hint as to when they will be...
> 
> ...


I would think shoot times are an IBO issue not a 7Springs issue.. Bombard them with the complaints they deserve. As usual, pay your money and receive all the mediocrocy you can handle.


----------



## BigEv13 (Oct 13, 2010)

Could anyone give me some more info about the bowhunter defense ranges? I plan on going up and doing some spectating but if there is a chance to fling a few arrows that would be awesome. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Go to the Cortina lift and follow the arrows I believe its 10 or 15 bucks for the weekend ,.


----------



## BigEv13 (Oct 13, 2010)

How many targets? Just for fun or turn in scores? Are there different shooting stakes for the different classes? I assume it is set like an IBO course but just want to confirm. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

No stakes and no classes. it's just for practice and you can shoot what ever distance you want. We never keep score.


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

hrtlnd164 said:


> I would think shoot times are an IBO issue not a 7Springs issue.. Bombard them with the complaints they deserve. As usual, pay your money and receive all the mediocrocy you can handle.


I don't know about you, but I mailed my check to 7 Springs, PA not Cleveland...


----------



## Crayton8700 (Dec 30, 2014)

Times are posted.

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Can't wait to go, it will be my first ibo event!!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

What is the difference between the worlds and the bowhunter open? This will be my first trip to the worlds, but I'm shooting in the bowhunter open shoot I wanted to try things out before I join the IBO and start trying to qualify to shoot in the worlds.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

JMASavage said:


> What is the difference between the worlds and the bowhunter open? This will be my first trip to the worlds, but I'm shooting in the bowhunter open shoot I wanted to try things out before I join the IBO and start trying to qualify to shoot in the worlds.


Different courses, probably cheaper, you dont have to qualify, and probably get through the curse a lot quicker. I don't think there are any cash classes. It'll be good especially if you're just trying it out and want to experience the atmosphere of the worlds.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

robinofthehood said:


> I don't know about you, but I mailed my check to 7 Springs, PA not Cleveland...


So are you attending IBO Worlds or 7 Springs Worlds... If their name is on it, ultimately who do you think is responsible for it's outcome??


----------



## tmyers300 (Dec 1, 2015)

Forecast is looking absolutely terrible, but i'll be there.


----------



## pct archery (May 17, 2011)

Does any one know of an ibo qualifier in North east or north central pa?


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

all over ny, a couple in pa

http://iboscores.com/qualifiers.php?SID=32 
http://iboscores.com/qualifiers.php?SID=38


----------

